# Almost Done!!



## Harley (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, after taking a little break to get other projects done.... Back to the hearth extension - it's pretty much done, now waiting for the mason to do the chimney liner and some cooler weather.  I have to admit, I did "steal" the overall layout from MSG and DonCT's hearth designs (Thanks, Guys).  And I still can't find the pictures of the construction in process, but it was built pretty much the same as Don's.

Here's after finishing the grout (still needs some final cleaning:


----------



## Harley (Aug 9, 2006)

And here it is after it's first coat of oil... hopefully it dries out a bit and is less glossy.  The tile I used was soapstone - they don't recommend sealing it like other tile, but just a coat or 2 of mineral oil, which seemed kind of strange.  The embarrasing part was, I went to the local drug store to get 2 big bottles of mineral oil, and the cashier looked at me somewhat strangely.... then I noticed in big letters on the bottle - it reads "for relief of constipation"   :red:   But anyway, it was the right stuff.

And another side note..... you can now see why I decided not to get a CAT stove....


----------



## suematteva (Aug 9, 2006)

Harley said:
			
		

> And here it is after it's first coat of oil... hopefully it dries out a bit and is less glossy.  The tile I used was soapstone - they don't recommend sealing it like other tile, but just a coat or 2 of mineral oil, which seemed kind of strange.  The embarrasing part was, I went to the local drug store to get 2 big bottles of mineral oil, and the cashier looked at me somewhat strangely.... then I noticed in big letters on the bottle - it reads "for relief of constipation"   :red:   But anyway, it was the right stuff.
> 
> And another side note..... you can now see why I decided not to get a CAT stove....



Hey Harley,

Really looks great!  Is there some staffordshire in that non cat?


----------



## Harley (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks, Vintage... good eye there... 1/2 staffordshire bull terrier and 1/2 bull mastiff.... he's really a big baby and thinks he's a lap dog... but not many people will walk right in the front door when he's standing there


----------



## suematteva (Aug 9, 2006)

Will the soapstone stay that dark with the mineral oil or will it lighten?  I like the way that looks together, even better with the fire..We have a mosaic type marble floor with our blue/black mansfield with light grey tile behind in a corner install and I have been meaning to change it at some point..that soapstone tile might be an option...

That is good looking pooch.

My sister has a staffie mix, brindle with white also...Is yours a stove hound?


----------



## Harley (Aug 9, 2006)

I believe it should stay fairly dark with the oil on it.  The picture doesn't really show it well, but it's really more of a dark blue-green, not as black as it looks.  I was a little nervous about cutting it, since the tile is 1/2" thick, but a masonary blade on the table saw cut through it nice and clean.

Oh, and he is a stove hound.... big time.  In fact some nights he wakes me up if the other stove went out.  The stove I replaced was a VC top loader, which worked out well because I would have never been able to get him to move to load the stove!  At least there is a side door on the Heritage.

I still have a bunch of scraps left over.... let me know if you'd like me to send you a piece so you can see what it looks like in person.  I couldn't find any tile places in the area that carried soap stone tiles, so I ended up taking a trip to VT to pick it up.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks great! that brown heraitge will blend in perfectly, you didnt steal anything, im glad i could furnish some ideas. You will love the stove.


----------



## Harley (Aug 16, 2006)

Just going to add a question here, not because I need an answer, but its bugging me that I cant find it.  I know I'm well over the required R-value with the hearth before the tile was layed on.  But just for my own information... anyone know the R-value of 1/2" soapstone tile???

I've tried the stone distrubuter, as well as 2 other manufacturers of tile, I also called Hearthstone, and Woodstock and haven't been able to find an answer.  Most everything I've found on the web lists various construction and finish materials, like ceramic and certain stove slabs.  

I know the stone is somewhat unique in the way it reacts to heat..... but I can't decide.... does that mean it has a high, or low R-value?


----------



## suematteva (Aug 16, 2006)

Good Question


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 16, 2006)

I have realy no idea, but that wont stop me from guessing. I would say low, because of its ability to store heat and transfer hear well.


----------



## Harley (Aug 16, 2006)

That's kinda what I was thinking, MSG.... but the other side of me is thinking, that since it takes so long to heat up (i.e., it takes a long time for the heat to get from the inside of the stove to the outside) doesn't that mean it almost has like an insulation property????  But I'm not sure I'm really looking at it correctly.   :-S


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 16, 2006)

yea, thats what came to mind first, but then you would think once it gets hot, that the heat would transfer easy. Maybe someone can translate this.


thermal conductivity (btu-in) 6-7
btu/lb .95
density 3.05

or look here, the chart is at the begining.
thermal conductivity


----------



## DonCT (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey, that looks fantastic!! I'm really glad I could lend any assistance to such a good looking hearth  And MSG is right, the Heritage is gonna look sexy there!

Now, what is the reason for the mineral oil? I didn't use it on my pad. Do you think I should????


----------



## Harley (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks, Don!!

Your layout and pictures of the work in process really did help out.  I decided ro raise the hearth mainly because of the change of stoves from a top loader to a front/side loader.  

As far as the mineral oil, as I understand it... I could be wrong... this is what the manufacture told me when I went to visit the shop.  I guess the soapstone has almost no ability to absord anything (and they claim - you cannot stain it with spills, etc.).  Ceramic tile, and most other stones can to some degree.  So any tile sealer would not properly stick to the tiles, and would probably start flaking or cracking pretty quickly.

Your tile looks great the way you did it.  I don't think it would add anything by using the mineral oil.


----------



## DonCT (Aug 17, 2006)

Ahhhh, gotcha! So did you use the metal studs for the pad as well? It was alittle more difficult for me as I had never worked with it before, but I think it's just as easy as timber studs.

Once again, that's a sharp looking hearth. Definitely post pics of the final install so we can all ooh and ahh :D


----------



## Harley (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes.... I did use the metal studs, much like your setup.  I was also a little nervous about using them, but they weren't as bad as I thought they could have been.  I just took my time and thought about it.  I thought it came out pretty good.

And got an E-mail from the mason.... he's a little backed up with work right now, but hopefully should be up some weekend to do the liner.... more pics to come (hopefully soon)


----------

